# Frustration!!!!



## CDNBlackhawk (13 Apr 2004)

Here is my rant.

I have been in the process for like 10 months now, I have completed everything that i have needed to be done. Scored The best score on the physical testing out of the group  i did my physical with, 60 pushups, 49 sit ups. Did very well on the written test. I had to wait nearly 5 months for them to find my VFS, once they found they everything sped up. Did my medical and interview and the captain was going ahead and recomending me into the armed forces for 031 infantry. about 8 weeks ago they were sending away some security form and said it would take 4-6 weeks, i called back 4 weeks later and they got it back and everything was ok, they told me to wait another few weeks and call back to find out whats going on. I called back, they then tell me that my medical i did in Barrie was Incomplete because they had not yet recieved my previous Med Docs and told me to call back in a week! So  i called back after speaking to three people for toronto they found out my Med Docs were In Ottawa and figured they would be arriving in Toronro very soon and that they would forward it to Barrie Office, But they wanted me to call back in a week, well I was goona call friday but forgot it was a Holiday, so i waited till monday and also forgot it was also a Holiday, I called three times today and left 2 messages, called at around 0900 hrs and and around 1300 hrs and left messages both those times.

I am really getting frusterated with all the screw ups that has been going on, If i was just an adverage guy who wanted to join the Armed forces i probably would have given up on it by now, But i really want this. I dont know what else to do, i am getting sick and tired of them telling me to call back because they dont know whats going on.

I need some suggestions, Possibly a name /Rank and Number for someone in Toronto for me to speak to that can help me get to the bottom of this.
their isnt much point calling Barrie for help, they just say, "well we could call, but all we be doing is the same thing you are if you called Toronto.

So if anyone has any ideas or the info i asked for please Post it or send me a PM if this forums allows that..... 

Thanks.


----------



## Ender57 (13 Apr 2004)

The one MAJOR problem with any of the CFRCs is that they take forever to do anything. It doesn‘t really matter sometimes how good of a canidate you are. 

All you can really do is keep on calling them and trying to find out everything that you can. I myself have been waiting for over three months now for my background check to be finished,so I know how you fell. Just keep at, it will be worth is in the end.


----------



## kaspacanada (13 Apr 2004)

This site sees a lot of frustration similar to yours.  It‘s a good thing you really want this, just keep up on it and you will get it.  It‘s a ridiculous bureaucracy that can be even slower than this at times.  I would say that the best thing to do is to keep working with the member that is handling your file and is your contact at the recruiting centre.  Ask them to call, and if they say that again, ask them to give you a number, rank and name to call.  Good luck.


----------



## scm77 (13 Apr 2004)

You‘d think that with all the recruting problems CF has, they would move things along quickly.


----------



## kaspacanada (13 Apr 2004)

We‘ve all thought that at certain times, particularly when we were in the process.  After we get it, we have come to relfect on the worthiness of the wait, and cherished our easy civilian lifestyles in distant memories.  Enjoy it while it lasts.  Look on the good side, only those who truly want it will wait around to get it.  Makes for more dedicated members in theory.


----------



## Yes Man (13 Apr 2004)

It could be worse...my file got lost.  My friend who went through the same proccess as me (same PT, same day for MED and CFAT) just got sworn in last thurs.  The CFRC really needs to work out these problems.


----------



## md200 (13 Apr 2004)

I feel your frustration Blackhawk.I also have been in the process for a little over 10 months now.I received a call from the Toronto office about 2 weeks ago with a job offer for Infantry (regs)but then the gentleman i was speaking to noticed that my ERC had to be updated(i was a little p***ed off he didn‘t notice it before he called but i bit my tounge).He said he would call me back when the results are returned.The thing im worried about is that i have to update my medical in about a month and a half and if my ERC results aren‘t back im going to be behind the 8 ball again....
I am praying everyday my ERC comes back before the medical runs out.

Stick with it Blackhawk.....as the saying goes good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Harris (13 Apr 2004)

Personally, I‘d write a letter of complaint and send a copy to your Member of Parliment, and the Recruiting centre.  This is a problem at every CFRC I‘ve ever dealt with.  Nothing is going to change if people don‘t complain to somone other than the people responsible for the problem.  The CFRC likes to do "empire Building" and as a result are not the most efficient organization around.


----------



## shaunlin41 (13 Apr 2004)

honestly you have had it easy compared to many others.  It took cfrc 2 years to do my VFS and once I got back in they had lost all my qualifications, put me in holding and said that I will have to repeat basic.  The only thing that you can do is keep calling and right a letter to cfrc once that has been done the only thing you can do is call the military ombudsman and file a grievance but i don‘t think you have waited long enuff yet.  Good luck though.


----------



## Jason Bourne (13 Apr 2004)

Ahh yeah..I got shafted for a year straight, first my medical expires, have to redo physical, security clearence expires again..*sigh* but hey guys..tommorow I‘m getting sworn in. Its bloody worth it..trust me...the feelings I have right now...I‘m excited and motivated. Wait it out it worth it. Good luck.


----------



## Gorgon5000 (13 Apr 2004)

I get sworn in at the end of the month but it took me ‘bout a year to go through the whole proccess but now that I‘m almost there I‘m excited. The long wait makes reachin the goal all the more sweet. Stick with it and you‘ll get it.
Peace.


----------



## soon to be infantry (14 Apr 2004)

I to have been going through the process for about 10 months for 031 INF. Its gonna be worth it! cant wait to recieve my offer. Every day its straight home from work checking my messages, calling CFRC every monday at the same time. They have come to expect the call from me. they say its gonna be soon. Lets hope, keep our fingers crossed. See you there BLACKHAWK!.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Apr 2004)

Well Today i Got a Call back at 0830 Hrs from Toronto, she left a Message on my Answering Machine that They have Recieved My Previous Med Docs and that i can go ahead and Call Barrie Recruting Center to do my UPDATED  Medical. I called Barrie and I have My Medical Tomorrow at 0900 hrs at the Armoury in Barrie and apparently this is the last thing i have to do. They will then send file to borden for Approval, then make their choice..... SO i am feeling alot Better now and the excitement is begining to come back again.
On a Poative note for my medical, i can now tell them Its been a week and half since i last smoked a cigeratte....... That should be a positive thing.

I just cross my finger their isnt anymore mess ups.


----------



## pipstah (14 Apr 2004)

For me it seems now that i‘m blocked at the urine test now. I‘m going pilot so i have to make an advanced urine test. Looking at that now and i found that really funny. Here‘s my story, got my first urine test at recruiting center...everything is ok. Going for the micro one, they found trace of blood and proteins. They tell me to do an another one with my doctor to look for the proteins. Pass the test again, hey no trace of proteins but still traces of blood. Got an another letter, i have to make an another urine test for my blood traces. That‘s what i call initiative! Now i do the test again, no blood traces, no proteins but oh my god! they found bacteries that time!!! Guess what? Yup i have to make an another test for those too! Now i started to get really frustrated! I told myself now they will not get me! I drinked alot of water...the more i could...that much that all that water wanted to go out of my body by any little holes. It was the more colorless urine i did in my life! Guess what? Yup an another urine test...why? They found that my body was not retaining nutriments correctly. I just did an another urine test today... its almost ridiculous... even if my doctor is telling me that everything is ok and even him is finding that really funny... i should have ask right at the start a diagnostic for everything from my doctor. I stay focused and keep the moral...its the only thing to do. Since i‘m in the reserve i do know that most of times, the system is really slow. People are trying to do there best with what they have and the number of people they have. Its surely a good indicator of your motivation if they see in your files that you had done all those stuffs. It show that you want to get in, where alot of others people just step down.


----------



## chk2fung (14 Apr 2004)

Wow, I hear all these horror stories.  Back when I was applying to go to RMC a few years ago, I Walked in mid October, and started my process, by the end of November I had my CFAT, interview, medical, PT test done, the only thing I had to wait for was my RMC acceptance which came in April, but taht was to be expected.  I went through the CFRC Hamilton, they were very professional and thorough.  I would asssume there would be standards like that throughout Canada.  The one thing I here is ppl trying to remuster who need to get VFS that tends to take up a lot of time, usually if you‘ve had no CF expereience your process will be much faster than those who are trying to get back in.


----------



## James Wood (14 Apr 2004)

ah the frustrations, luckly I have only had 2 errors, both double bookings, I hope to **** I get in this summer, they said 1-3 weeks and my file will be back. I will be calling them in 3 weeks to find out what the deal is. I get nervous hearing all the negative problems that people have said on this site. I am just hoping for the best, and get sworn in, in a month and be in basic training in July. So far Kitchener Recruiting center has been awsome, and I HOPE thye keep up the good will on my file.


----------



## soon to be infantry (15 Apr 2004)

My CFRC has been great, no complaints about the personal. Its not there fault, they can only do so much. My only complaint is how long its taking for my offer to be recieved. We are all trying to help our country by joining the CF. In the US, it takes a month from walk in to basic training. I think its crazy to keep competitive applicants on the back burner, at least give us a phone call once every 2 weeks or somthing. I find that the longer I go without anyone contacting me, the less motivated I get. Now guys I know your gonna say that mabe the Forces isnt for me if I cant handle the recruitment process, but its not that I cant handle it, just saying it is a little hard to stay motivated and I think the CF needs to review the recruitment process.
    One more question for you, how can an individual with no high school diploma recieve an offer before somone who has graduated high school? (Im talking Reg forces INF 031) wouldnt they want to take the educated individuals before the high school drop outs? this makes no sense to me, perhaps someone can shed some light on this issue. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Bourne (15 Apr 2004)

I just got sworn in today..what a great moment. I felt so proud, its so worth the wait. The words "Welcome to the CF" were never sweeter  then when the Cpl who helped me (Cpl Smith you rock!) said them. The CFRC become good friends over the time...thanks guys.


----------



## Tyrnagog (15 Apr 2004)

Congrats again, Jason!  You leave on Saturday, right?

I raise a virtual pint to you my friend...

You are going in as a sig op, hey?


----------



## Gorgon5000 (15 Apr 2004)

Congats Jason I get sworn in on the 23rd of this month lookin forward also.
Start BT early may hope I get a chance ta meet ya maybe.Peace Bro.


----------



## chk2fung (15 Apr 2004)

Congrats Jason, and to your Gorgon5000, you guys are going to do great at basic.  Keep us posted with teh progress.  Word of advice, even if you‘re curious, I suggest you don‘t inhale when you‘re in the gas hut.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (15 Apr 2004)

Well I went into Barries Armoury today, to find out that the medics their had no idea why i was their. As i was leaving one of the medics finaly realized why i was their and all he had to do was ask my two question to complete my medical. 
I have been told to call in 4 weeks to see if i have been Merit listed since it takes 2-4 weeks for the medical to get yes or no. so Basicly from what i was told it look like if i am probaly in line for a July Basic Training.


----------



## GrahamD (15 Apr 2004)

Ya, I was told 1-2 weeks on average for medicals to come back from Borden to CFRC Toronto.

Mine was sent on March 1st, and according to the processing clerk as of today April 15th, my medical information is still at Borden. (6 weeks).

Now I have all these horror stories floating around in my head about lost files, expired security clearance, etc. I‘m getting a little bit nervous.
What if my file was marked as sent in the computer, but its actually still sitting in my file folder in a drawer at the CFRC?  How long would it take to figure out something was wrong?

Anyway, so since I called on the 6 week mark, and discovered my med file was still at borden, when would be a good time to call back?  How much longer is a typical wait for a med file to be reviewed?  Do people really call Borden and ask whats going on?

While this news is actually a tiny bit of relief, since I was becoming worried I didn‘t get merit listed high enough to get a job, I also feel a little bummed out that its taking so long.

I‘m in a big transitional period, I need to move back to Victoria or Prince Rupert from Toronto and try to get myself set up with an apartment and a job in about 3 weeks.
While normaly it would just be life and I‘d need to deal with it, it‘s made more difficult that I‘m anticipating getting into the forces.  
It‘s really hard to find a job to pay the rent when you tell them "I may get a call from the military and ship out to basic training in Quebec at any time, and need to leave within the month."

And it‘s hard to find suitable accomodations without signing a lease (for the same reason).

If only I could know for sure I was going to get in, I would feel comfortable going back to my parents house for a sort of "working summer vacation", knowing that by September I would be on track.
However, with the potential to be passed over, I can‘t bring myself to even imagine being stuck living/working in Prince Rupert BC.
I have an offer to be trained as a faller.
A job and a town that both scream dead end, turn around, get out.

I‘m totally lost on what to do as long as my file is just sitting in some pile not going anywhere.
I‘m not complaining, I know theres a story behind every one of the files in that pile, and a person who is stressed out and wants to get the show on the road.
I just needed the forum to vent I guess, my frusteration is multiplying daily as my move gets ever closer, and I stil don‘t know where or what I‘m moving to, and knowing that "The Call" from the CFRC with an offer would solve all of these problems.


----------



## Enzo (15 Apr 2004)

I feel your pain Blackhawk, but sticking with it is the only option. It should not be this way, but it is. As for the mindset that the longer the process takes, a more dedicated soldier will emerge.

That is BS!

It is an excuse that the ineffective bureacrats hide behind and I personally have zero tolerance for it. As I have entered my 5th year of dealing with these fools, I‘m just now seeing some action on my behalf. I‘ve had to pursue the OM, Member of Parliament and all of the ‘official‘ channels in order to get the CFRC to realize that ‘they‘ are in error. I do not anticipate an apology, but I should have my medical sorted out by the end of the year. That is the best that I can hope for, I should be back in training by next summer.

Words fail to describe what I feel towards these people, but I will not forget it. I feel sorry for those under my command down the road who will attempt to emulate that behaviour, I will most likely not be humourous in such matters, which is a shame, I‘m generally a fun guy.

Cheers...


----------



## Jason Bourne (15 Apr 2004)

Thanks guys. Yes I‘m going in as a Sig Op so I‘m a sort of a mud crawler (no as much as thos infantry guys    What course are you on Tyrnagog and Gorgon? It would make it easier to find you guys at Basic...

haha...thanks CHK...I hope I don‘t inhale in the gas chamber..jeebus that cound sting!

Cheers
J


----------



## Tyrnagog (15 Apr 2004)

hehe...  actually Jason, I am not in basic this round..  I am applying n as a sigs officer and the board for that doesn‘t sit until Mid May.  So I won‘t be going to basic until at least the summer...


----------



## Jason Bourne (16 Apr 2004)

Ahh crap..well hey thats too bad..mebbe you‘ll be giving me orders one day


----------



## rcr (16 Apr 2004)

It took me from November 12th until yesterday to be notified of medical clearence.  However, there was an altercation with a misunderstanding and misdiagnosis during my medical assessment at the CFRC.  I originally was placed under limitations which would restrict me from joining, however after going to another province and seeking a specialist‘s opinion, I am now clear.  The last hurdle for me is to redo my PT test as my first one has now expired after 6 months.


----------



## Pieman (16 Apr 2004)

> The CFRC likes to do "empire Building" and as a result are not the most efficient organization around.


I am not sure what you mean by ‘empire building‘, could you explain that further?

I share the feelings of frustration expressed on the board. I knew the process was going to slow before I made my application. I find that unless I really push my  application by phoning and emailing regularly, my applcation will not move forward. 

My question for the people on this board involved in CFRC: Since everyone here seems to realise that there are major problems with the application process, what is preventing you from changing it for the better?


----------



## GrahamD (16 Apr 2004)

> It took me from November 12th until yesterday to be notified of medical clearence.


Do they generaly notify candidates when the medical has been cleared?

They did‘t indicate to me that I would hear anything, but it would sure help me out if they did.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (16 Apr 2004)

no they dont notify you when the medical is cleared, because right after medical is cleared u are then sent to become merit listed and into a national recruitment database. and selection comes from their.


----------



## Mat-V (16 Apr 2004)

No GrahamD they do not call you to tell you your medical is cleared and that you have been merit listed. If you want to know what‘s going on with your file you NEED to call them. The only time you will receive a call is when something  is missing in your file or when they have a job offer for you. 

I‘ve had some problems with my local CFRC too. I had give them 2 copies of about every documents because they kept losing them one after the other.

I‘ve been on the merit list for 031 infantry (R22eR) for the past 9 months now. I hope my turn is going to come soon...


----------



## rcr (16 Apr 2004)

The only reason they notified me is because I asked them to, very politely, and they had a question regarding my occupational choice.


----------

